
Jim Rogers: The worst crash in our lifetime is coming - zuzuleinen
http://www.businessinsider.com/jim-rogers-worst-crash-lifetime-coming-2017-6?IR=T
======
jmnicolas
Since 2008 we have crash predictions every year and nothing happen. I'm having
collapse fatigue !

I'm not saying it's not gonna happen, but until now the system has been more
resilient than what these people give it credit for.

